# Chip shortage 'likely' to hit second half, BMW predicts



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Chip shortage 'likely' to hit second half, BMW predicts


German car giant BMW posted record profit of 4.8 billion euros for the second quarter on Tuesday, but warned the second half of the year would "likely" be affected by semiconductor shortages.




techxplore.com


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Then there's this from the article...

"Brussels issued BMW and Volkswagen with the fine for colluding on the development of anti-pollution technology for diesel cars.

Daimler, which participated in the wrongdoing but alerted authorities to it, was spared any penalty."

WTF? I suspect this is due to EU anti-trust laws. The US automakers got legislation passed in the US to allow them to work together on battery technology.

My plan it to buy a new BMW in March 2024, replacing my then ten year old 535i. The only reason I'd buy one before then is if my 535i gets totaled, or my lottery pool wins Power Ball or Mega Millions. The lack of parts to install power lumbar support in the front passenger seats of a lot of smaller BMW's would stop me from buying one.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

New like this can be frustrating ... Not that I'm going out to grab a BUICK any time soon!!! 
2022 Buick Enclave's New Standard Feature Is Optional On BMWs


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

In 2024 my BMW X5 35d will be 12 years old and about 120K miles (107K+ ATM). I kept my previous diesel VW to 13 years old and 180K miles and replaced it only for upgraded safety and size.

The payments on the X5’s note, now retired, have bulked up our discretionary spending account nicely. Last week we ordered a pair of La-Z Boy leather recliners for about five payments, for delivery in May. CoViD (the universal excuse) and Italian leather.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Doug Huffman said:


> In 2024 my BMW X5 35d will be 12 years old and about 120K miles (107K+ ATM). I kept my previous diesel VW to 13 years old and 180K miles and replaced it only for upgraded safety and size.
> 
> The payments on the X5’s note, now retired, have bulked up our discretionary spending account nicely. Last week we ordered a pair of La-Z Boy leather recliners for about five payments, for delivery in May. CoViD (the universal excuse) and Italian leather.


Our annual mileage has dropped way down. We used to drive 30k miles year with commuting and business trips. 2020 was weird, but we were down to just under 13k miles. It's getting to the point our tires are aging out before wearing out. I'm also going to give up my beater (third car for the household). It only got driven 1k miles last year. I'd put in Sta-Bil before filling the gas tank. The tires on it have been on six years and only have 30k miles on them.


----------

